# My 1980 Mongoose Motomag build - Parts needed



## Johnny Chingas (Apr 23, 2018)

*Well, I've got most of what I need to complete my bike...frame, bars, gooseneck, crank, sprocket and wheels.

What I'm missing is a seat, seat post and clamp!!
*
*If anyone out there has what I need, I'll definitely give you a fair price for them!!*

*Thanks!!!*


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 25, 2018)

Throw up some pics!


----------



## nycet3 (Apr 25, 2018)

Are you looking for Mongoose stamped clamp and Mongoose badged seat?

Would love to see some pictures.


----------

